# [Resuelto] revdep-rebuild.sh recompila todos...

## Fitap

Muy buenas a todos.

Estube buscando una forma de comprobar la integridad de mi sistema Gentoo y me encontre con esta herramienta de gentoolkit.

Resulta que me recompila todos los paquetes que tengo instalado.

Cual es el fin de esta herramienta ?

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Sun Nov 10, 2019 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Era una herramienta para reconstruir los paquetes que tienen alguna dependencia rota, es decir, que fueron compilados para una librería que ya no existe. Esto normalmente ocurre cuando actualizas las dependencias de un paquete sin actualizar el paquete en sí. En teoría revdep-rebuild esta obsoleto y no hace falta usarlo porque la opcion FEATURES=preserve-libs de Portage hace lo mismo de forma automática.

Más info: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoolkit#revdep-rebuild

----------

## Fitap

Muchas gracias Stolz por responder.

----------

